# Amazing trade with Barky Bow



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

So, after Clint won my give away we started talking quite a bit getting to know each other some. We ended up deciding to do a trade for a shooter and a couple other little things to make an interesting care package. Well I had mentioned in passing how much I loved that yew shooter he made for tentacle toast, and he offered to make me one as well. I have seen pictures of yew online but never had the honor of holding a piece of this legendary wood for myself, so it goes with out saying I was thrilled to find out he was going to be making one for me.

The shooter he crafted for me is truly the most gorgeous slingshot I have in my collection now, the finish is silky smooth and second to none. The beauty of the wood itself is only bested by the craftmanship flowing from Clints hands. The shaping is gentle and curvaceous, with fine flowing lines throughout the frame, it gives off an ember soft warm glow. When I first got this package yesterday I spent several minutes turning this in my hand getting lost in the grain. I assure you these pictures so no justice to actually holding it in your hands and feeling the beauty of it.

He also made a custom home for this one to sleep in when it is not out tearing up some cans, the stitching of his leather work is amazing and this thing feels like it is built to last a life time. But he did not stop there, he also sent a small pfs board cut with a tiny holster for it, this pfs is a little rugged guy that fits in my hand quite nicely. I shot them both for quite some time yesterday tearing up some cans hanging from my pine trees.

Oh, and also, knowing I love to build Clint sent me three yew forks to work on for myself, talk about generous! There is only two pictured because I forgot to take pictures before so started carving I. The other one. It was the perfect pfs shape so I used his board cut as a template and made a tiny yew pfs to share a home with her rugged older brother hahaha! This wood is stunning and it was such an amazing trade, I feel like a received a gift from some body who really our slot of thought and caring into what I like. If anybody ever gets a chance to trade with Clint I highly recommend it. I am lucky enough to consider Clint a friend, and he is a all around great guy. You won't be disappointed, I sure wasn't! Thanks brother!

Quentin


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Shoot this should have gone in the feedback section. Could a mod move this for me please?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Them holsters rock i got one also ! Great trade!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very cool trade!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome batch of forks from Barky there. Sweet trade chap. That should keep you busy for a while! Trades rule! This one looks like it did too. Well done fellas.

Man that one fat yew fork is a real beauty! Room for interpretive carving, hahaha. Enjoy dude.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice - Mr Bow is a legend - great trade


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, this was a real good one. I am still waiting for him to receive my end. Hope he likes it as much as I love mine


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

From the already worked fork, more pictures posted in the home made section


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> From the already worked fork, more pictures posted in the home made section


The man is on fire!!!!!

I have had such a good time trading not only pieces of wood but also a lot of conversation. This trade has revealed so much to me but the one thing that stands out is the talent and all round unsung brilliance of this man. I have no doubt that I am going to enjoy my end when Postman Pat decides to move his a$$ and deliver it to me hahahaha.

I am so pleased you enjoyed your end brother.

I will report back as soon as I receive my end.

Thanks Quentin.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow you are sooooo lucky. Awesome package. Very very nice. Dang awesome stuff


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Holy smokes that is an awesome package you received and I can only second all the good things you said about Clint I too have become a friend of his and I couldn't ask for a better friend/person.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. I am honoured that you can say things like that about me. I have found a great bunch of people here that have enabled me to share my passion.

Talking about sharing I received a parcel today from Mr ChapmanHands in return trade. 
I was blown away by the generosity of this man and I now very nervous as his style of work is similar to mine but his quality is so much better. This is a trade I am going to remember for a very long time.

Thanks Quentin this parcel rocks out with its (male chicken) out!!!!! hahahaha 
Here are some pictures of the bounty. 
2 shooters designed and made by Quentin. 
2 sumac forks because like Quentin I love to work with different woods.
Some steel ball bearings and a pack of different rubber for bands. 
Just another example of how great this guy is. I mentioned in conversation that I want to try different types of band material and he sent me something to play with. 
Thank you Quentin.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Clint brother, I am so happy the package has arrived safely, as for the building skills, you got me beat hands down bro. The shooters I sent you were spalted oak but only sanded to 400 and finished each with two coats of tung oil and some paste wax buffed out with the dremel. I assure you once you get home and can hold them they look and feel much better than the pictures say hahaha.

I am Sorry you don't get to play with any of it right away but I sure hope you have fun with them brother!

I can't wait to see what your skillful hands can do with that sumac, I am excited to see the outcome. It was great trading with you and getting to know you brother. Have to do It again sometime!

Quentin


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

And what are those white spots I wonder on the banded shooter? They were not there when I shipped it. Almost looks like fungus growth or something in the pics, that is weird


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> And what are those white spots I wonder on the banded shooter? They were not there when I shipped it. Almost looks like fungus growth or something in the pics, that is weird


Dud don't worry about that. It's only drool!!!! hahahaha.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

:wave: hey Barky! nice work on both sides of that trade. I put some TBG on that laminated bamboo side shooter you sent me no time to try it yet bit it feels good. everyday I am stunned by the skill, workmanship and generosity of the people on this forum.


----------

